# Is anyone else getting that "feeling" or have I finally lost it



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

I have been telling friends and family of the increases in food prices since last fall....they looked at me like I was a 2 headed camel....now they are seeing what I was trying to tell them...
The store shelves even at Walmart are not fully stocked-a friend complained to me the other day about going to another big chain store and they did not have much inventory of produce..
3 years ago I was "told" (god I believe) that I needed to stock up on, grow, and put away as much garden produce as I could...every year I do my best and we use it all--especially now that food prices are through the roof...
This year however--I truly feel that it is VITAL--put on the top of the list after family. I think:
The economy will NOT get better (never believed it would)--
Food prices will continue to increase--
It is important to plant, harvest, and store as much as you can--
The rest I leave to a higher power 
I'm not talking about prepping in general for some catastrophe--just specifically on the food front.
Has anyone else had these thoughts lately? Or have I just went over the "deep end" and am being ridiculous?
How is your area doing in the "economic recovery" dream?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Deep end. Ridiculous. 

No, I really don't know. Some areas are doing better than others. Mine is not doing great at all, but I'm doing good personally (not through any particular attributes or doings of my own). 

I don't want to say that this isn't "it", because it might be, but I don't know that we're in any more danger of "it" than we have been.

Here's the question I would ask though ... 

You were willing to believe God when He told you to stock up, but why weren't you willing to believe Him when He told you (in multiple verses of the bible) that He would take care of you?

You should consider that, perhaps He told you to stock some food and do more in the garden not so you could feed yourself ... but rather because there are so many others who are needing feeding.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

Drought in parts of the country has caused shortages. Wise to meet those needs yourself


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

God has blessed us with an amazingly huge amount of amaranth and the knowledge of how to prepare it. It would be a waste to simply pull it and throw it out. I guess that would be God providing for our current needs and also our future needs. 
I need to get that dehydrator ready.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Countrytime and Ernie,

I married in the early 70's. Being 15 and 17 we had no education, no driver's license, no jobs, family support, etc. It was a horrendous recession; thankfully we did not have children.

For whatever reason, I keep feeling my adult sons are going to face a similar situation soon. I can't shake the feeling and firmly believe it is up to me to get enough land and supplies to help tide us over. No matter how I try to reframe it, the feeling stays.

As for having faith God will provide, I go back to Joseph's dream of lying up stores during the seven years of abundance. I just get the feeling I was given the experience and a bit of resources, to weather what comes. 

I do get scared...we have not identified our land yet. I get anxious, but still come back to the 50 plus years of experience and knowledge that when I have tried to force something, it has not turned out so well. May as well surrender and wait but NOT with my head in the sand.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

plant/harvest/can/freeze,but be prepared to have to protect what u've stored.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> As for having faith God will provide, I go back to Joseph's dream of lying up stores during the seven years of abundance. I just get the feeling I was given the experience and a bit of resources, to weather what comes.


I agree.

While I believe the good Lord wil provide if we need him to, I also believe that He helps those who make their best efforts to help themselves.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

Helps those that helps themselves, don't think it says that he helps those that feeling of entitlement, that everyone owes them.


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

Ernie said:


> Deep end. Ridiculous.
> 
> No, I really don't know. Some areas are doing better than others. Mine is not doing great at all, but I'm doing good personally (not through any particular attributes or doings of my own).
> 
> ...


Actually Ernie That was exactly what I have been doing...and I'm sure that is what was meant--but in a way for me to plan ahead so I could help if need be...We never seem to have enough to last through the year though, no matter how much I plant...I really need to work on that more.
I have people who I'm close to that are having a difficult time affording food for their families--even with both parents working---they are always welcome here to pick what they need...I usually get in the freezer for them too..BUT--I have a "what would a good christian do" question for all---
I have people call--even my pastor, to help others by letting them pick in the garden--the issue is I never hear from these people until they want for free and me to do the work--some even ask if I can pick it and deliver it to them (they are not elderly or handicap). It really irritates me...is it the right thing to do morally to turn the other cheek (only if they want to pick and use it themselves)--none of these I'm talking about would pull a single weed if they tripped over it....I really struggle with this ....thoughts?


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

bigjon said:


> plant/harvest/can/freeze,but be prepared to have to protect what u've stored.


That is not a possibility--we would have to run and hide unfortunately if it came to that.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

siberian said:


> Helps those that helps themselves, don't think it says that he helps those that feeling of entitlement, that everyone owes them.


Could it be possible that to loose everything, to have no safety net, would be a major wake up call to some? Sink or swim? 

My grandparents had symbiotic relationships with a vast array of neighborhood "characters". We used to joke we could not leave our toys or clothes at my grandmothers for fear she would give them to a neighbor in need. 

My grandparent's actions most likely only contributed to the immediate comfort of others and I doubt people they fed and helped were changed in the long run. BUT I can tell you that the lives of many of their children and grandchildren changed by witnessing their giving and caring.


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

Starting next March, I will lose 2/3 of my income...maybe it is my subconscious mind nagging to finish getting my house in order--I REALLY need to read the gardening section more for planning--last year we were out of corn and green beans by January ...but I dont want to sound like an alarmist either---I just can't see how food will not keep going up in price...I even picked my elderly mothers brain who was raised during the depression--I just dont know if I could EVER eat lard sandwiches!


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> Could it be possible that to loose everything, to have no safety net, would be a major wake up call to some?
> 
> I think that's where I get my "planning" from---5 years ago due to an accident that left me in a wheelchair for 5 months, I lost or had to sell everything I owned to make it--all the "toys" I had accumulated over 30 years of working...
> I can honestly say that it was the BEST thing that could have happened to me and my family----really opened my eyes to what is most important and what means nothing.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> As for having faith God will provide, I go back to Joseph's dream of lying up stores during the seven years of abundance. I just get the feeling I was given the experience and a bit of resources, to weather what comes.


Go read those verses again. They need some study work. It's deeper than what may be understood on the surface.

First off, Joseph didn't have that dream. The Pharaoh did. And he didn't know what it meant. Joseph was languishing in the Pharaoh's prison (after being accused of raping Mrs. Podifar) and had pretty much given up any hope on getting out after his two schemes had failed.

The Pharaoh didn't believe the interpretations of his wise men and the head cupbearer just happened to be on hand and remembered his time in jail with Joseph. (Apparently the Pharaoh was a fairly volatile dude and threw his top servants in prison from time to time.)

They brought out Joseph and the Pharaoh explained his dream. Joseph was given the knowledge to interpret the dream and thus he gained the Pharaoh's favor, but there's a couple of things that should be noted:

1. God gave Joseph the ability to interpret the dream NOT so that the people of Egypt would be spared from privation. The people suffered, not only from the privation of famine (despite the storing of grain), but then they also suffered from the tyranny of Joseph.

2. Genesis 47 details the terrible tyranny that Joseph inflicted upon everyone once he got control of the grain. They seized the money and the land and brought all of Egypt's agricultural system and land under Pharaoh's control, through Joseph. Read Genesis 47 starting with verse 13. Pay particular attention to verse 19:

"Why should we die before your eyes, both we and our land? Buy us and our land for food, and we with our land will be servants to Pharaoh. And give us seed that we may live and not die, and that the land may not be desolate.â

3. The famine persisted until everyone had lost all their money, their land, and then sold themselves to Pharaoh to be his slaves. 

With that in mind, try again to relate Joseph's storing of grain and gaining government power over all of the people and the land (and the 400 years of Hebrew slavery which followed) with some sort of God-direct command that thou shalt prep.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

KentuckDreamer, keep it up! But also keep in mind that Joseph did not start a welfare program; those who were not prudent ended up paying a literal high price. Those who did not work for money or food got neither. Yes, we can help others with our abundance and bounty, and even be a blessing to others. Yet, even in the Bible, God made it clear that the 'welfare system' involved work for those who could work. Ruth had to go out pick and clean the grain gleanings herself, grind it, bake it, etc... it was free food, but not making a slave out of someone else. Sometimes we can help people by saying No, or by being firm what is expected.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

Ernie, your take on the account of Joseph is being view through your perspectives. Joseph was not a tyrant, he was a wise steward over national resources. He was not running a welfare program. He couldn't give it away because that is *always* abused. Ask any missionary, and they will be the first to tell you to be very careful giving stuff away because people will take all you have whether they need it or not, and merely to resell it many instances. This was repeatedly seen after the Haiti earthquake, and strict requirements were put on food handouts because of it.

Also, God gave Pharoah the dream because he was the power-broker who could do something about it and to scare the snot out of him. God sent Joseph through circumstances to prove the dream was from God ("What God is about to do he sheweth unto Pharaoh." 41:27), that it was real, and that Pharaoh needed to appoint someone post haste who could wisely steward a national stockpile program - and administer it. It was state assets; it was not Joseph's to give.

_"Now therefore let Pharaoh look out a man discreet and wise, and set him over the land of Egypt. Let Pharaoh do this, and let him appoint officers over the land, and take up the fifth part of the land of Egypt in the seven plenteous years. And let them gather all the food of those good years that come, and lay up corn under the hand of Pharaoh, and let them keep food in the cities. And that food shall be for store to the land against the seven years of famine, which shall be in the land of Egypt; that the land perish not through the famine."_ 41:34-36

_"...God meant it unto good, to bring to pass, as it is this day, to save much people alive."_ - Gen. 50:20

It should also be noted that in the next verse, Joseph told his kinfolk that he would provide for them during this perilous time. 

_"Now therefore fear ye not: I will nourish you, and your little ones. And he comforted them, and spake kindly unto them."_ - Gen 50:21

Nobody else got that treatment. Our duties are foremost to provide for our house and to be faithful stewards - both of our stuff and what we are entrusted with.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

countrytime said:


> I just can't see how food will not keep going up in price...I even picked my elderly mothers brain who was raised during the depression--I just dont know if I could EVER eat lard sandwiches!


I render my own lard and I have to say that lard makes the best grilled cheese sandwich you have ever tried. And if you don't happen to have any cheese you can substitute peanut butter, or jelly, or both!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hobbes said:


> Ernie, your take on the account of Joseph is being view through your perspectives. Joseph was not a tyrant, he was a wise steward over national resources.


Heh. No. Go read Genesis 47.

They TOOK it. Joseph was the first communist and he nationalized all of Egypt's agriculture. Where did they get the grain that Joseph stored? From the Pharaoh's farms? No. The Pharaoh had no farms. They TOOK the farms of the private individuals stole the grain.

Joseph was a tyrant. Where did all that stored grain come from? The people. Who did the people who grew the grain have to go to in order to sell themselves into slavery to not starve to death? Joseph.

Wise steward over national resources ... heh ... sort of like Stalin and the Ukraine.


----------



## plowhand (Aug 14, 2005)

You were willing to believe God when He told you to stock up, but why weren't you willing to believe Him when He told you (in multiple verses of the bible) that He would take care of you?

God took care of Noah, but he let him build the Ark, by hand ya know.
God fed the Israelites in the wilderness, but they had to gather up the manna.....He didn't just hand it to them on a platter.....
God could have snapped his fingers and gave the Israelites Jericho, He didn't though, they had to march.........

My old KJV leads me to believe that the Almighty will provide my needs, protect me, and generally make a way out of no way...........but I've read more about working for a living, and the need to be diligent more than I have sitting on ones' duff waiting for a miracle.
Don't be like a foolish virgin and be caught without any oil in your lamp....


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

plowhand said:


> You were willing to believe God when He told you to stock up, but why weren't you willing to believe Him when He told you (in multiple verses of the bible) that He would take care of you?
> 
> God took care of Noah, but he let him build the Ark, by hand ya know.
> God fed the Israelites in the wilderness, but they had to gather up the manna.....He didn't just hand it to them on a platter.....
> ...


Are you under some impression that I believe we should sit around and watch television and wait for God's full shopping cart to roll past in our living rooms? 

I guess this is sort of the problem with discussing theology on the internet. You can only hear a couple of sentences and you don't really know how I live, how I spend my days, or what I do.

I'll try to give a little more information and maybe that will help.

There is a linear plan that we are part of. A small part, perhaps, but everything has its purpose. Find that purpose, listen to God, and do what He tells you ... and don't worry about anything else. God knows that you need food in order to accomplish what He has set you to do, and He will make sure you have food to do it. And health, and shelter and those other human things.

There are some issues with this and dangers of over-simplication which should be evident to the attentive.  

The question ... "What if it is in God's plan that you _should do without?_"

Job didn't have an answer for you and neither do I. People have been asking that one for 3,000 years and the best minds of every religion on the planet hasn't been able to come up with a satisfactory answer that won't scare the pants off of you.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> I have people call--even my pastor, to help others by letting them pick in the garden--the issue is I never hear from these people until they want for free and me to do the work--some even ask if I can pick it and deliver it to them (they are not elderly or handicap). It really irritates me...is it the right thing to do morally to turn the other cheek (only if they want to pick and use it themselves)--none of these I'm talking about would pull a single weed if they tripped over it....I really struggle with this ....thoughts?


I will pick & give to the elderly. I will not pick it & give to someone that can get out & pick it themselves. I will share my bounty with those that are hungry, but they must be willing to work a little for it.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I can't tell you how many times I have offered stuff for free only to have people tell me they wanted it but only on 'their' terms. I just tell them 'you want it for free? Come get it. I charge for my time and effort.

I have to much basil want some? Only if you dehydrate it first. OR only if you (me) picked early in the morning when it's the best..

I have to many green beans want some? Only if you pick, wash and bring them to town.

We have more composted manure than we need, want some? Only if you deliver and unload it.

And the kicker....
You were looking for fill dirt. We're clearing out some sand dunes. There's no trash but probably some mesquite roots. Want it? Only if you screen it, we don't want any rocks larger than a pea and deliver it. :umno: it's FREE! You come get it and sift out the rocks!!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

countrytime said:


> BUT--I have a "what would a good christian do" question for all---
> I have people call--even my pastor, to help others by letting them pick in the garden--the issue is I never hear from these people until they want for free and me to do the work--some even ask if I can pick it and deliver it to them (they are not elderly or handicap). It really irritates me...is it the right thing to do morally to turn the other cheek (only if they want to pick and use it themselves)--none of these I'm talking about would pull a single weed if they tripped over it....I really struggle with this ....thoughts?


If you find a good enough Christian to give you an answer, let me know because I've got a lot of other questions for them as well. 

This is something I'm kind of going through right now as well, so I've put a little bit of thought into it. I can't say for sure I've arrived at the right conclusion, but I'll share it with you in hopes of some edification. 

Most of the time if you examine a person's situation, you will find that the current need in which they find themselves is largely self-inflicted. If we wish to help only those whose need derives from external sources and who have been completely blameless ... well ... I don't know that there's going to be a whole lot of people getting helped anywhere.

Also, from a conversation I had with a partner in crime today, it is much easier to deal broken people than it is to deal with healthy people who have just stumbled. Broken people are ready to be helped.

I think if we self-examine the bad feelings we have on this, we will discover that pride is at the root of it. "Why did *I* slave out here in the hot sun to grow this food when that guy who sat in the air conditioning watching television gets to eat it?"

It's a stumbling block but I think the problem lies within, not without. 

Have mercy on them, because after all, it is not your own doing that you are so much better off than they. You too have made bad decisions but out of mercy, the bad consequences were suspended and you did not suffer them.

But I understand. Those feelings are common in anyone who ever puts themselves out there to help others. I think it's normal and something to be overcome. In that manner, perhaps we may consider that the needy person is there not so that we can help them, but rather that in helping them we can also help ourselves.


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

Ah..great answer Ernie....


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

TerriLynn said:


> I render my own lard and I have to say that lard makes the best grilled cheese sandwich you have ever tried. And if you don't happen to have any cheese you can substitute peanut butter, or jelly, or both!


Interesting! I render my own lard too--but only to make soap...I'll have to try the grilled cheese--thanks!


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Great conversation..Ernie, I now remember it was not Joseph's dream. I think I had thought and stated that premise so often it became my reality. Back to The Book.

I do believe hard times are ahead...and they always will be. We change, our lives change, etc. I just need to plan based on past experiences ( mine and historical ). It doesn't hurt that downsizing and simplifying makes me happy.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

KentuckyDreamer said:


> Great conversation..Ernie, I now remember it was not Joseph's dream. I think I had thought and stated that premise so often it became my reality. Back to The Book.
> 
> I do believe hard times are ahead...and they always will be. We change, our lives change, etc. I just need to plan based on past experiences ( mine and historical ). It doesn't hurt that downsizing and simplifying makes me happy.


I think some of the most important and soul-nourishing things a person can do is to take a look around at their pile of possessions and start getting rid of what isn't needful.

As to the bible study, what really helped me was Dr. Bill Creasy's in depth bible study. I got it on Audible. It was 80 hours long and went from Genesis to Revelations. And that was just an overview. He's got in depth studies that are almost as long which cover each individual book!

Most of what I knew of the bible I knew from what I call "Sunday School Snippets", where you generally had some blue-haired old lady giving you the children's version of events in a hurried fashion. We never go back and actually read the stories as a narrative, and so we carry them falsely in our heads.

I started seeing all of the bible as a narrative with actual characters, a beginning, and an end. Instead of just a billion random verses that people almost always use out of context. 

Even the book of Revelations became clear through that study. As Bill Creasy said, "You can't pick up any other book on the planet and read the last chapter and expect to know what was going on, so why do people think they can do it with the bible?" And sure enough, what he said was revealed to be true, in that the easiest way to understand Revelations was to read everything that had happened up until that point.

The long study was only $30. I highly recommend it. I got it on audio and spent those 80 hours making knives, working in the garden, taking long walks, etc. When I finished it I took a little break and now I'm diving into his book-by-book courses which is part of his 7 year study.

I don't know that there's anything more important than studying the bible in the life of a Christian. Wear out that bible. I've got 5 different color highlighters and I keep a study bible on hand. It's dog eared and has writing in the margins scattered all through it. Looks like it's about to fall apart (and it is). The entire book of Isiah has got Cheetos stains all over it and a big part of Matthew got soaked with coffee.

I don't think a battered and stained bible is disrespectful to God. I think a clean and unopened one is.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

Ernie, Joseph was not the first communist. Please.

Study history. Egypt was not a democracy nor a republic. The king of Egypt (and many other contemporary nations) were absolute rulers. They all exacted a tax from their people in the form of goods. This was normal practice. If you didn't pay the tax, you probably ended up in jail with no more land (Kinda like today). Joseph only raised the amount. You are painting with a very broad brush.

Even in the Old Testament kings you read about the "king's cuttings" - yes, even in the nation of Israel the government took a tax portion of your hay. In drought times they probably took more. Again, standard ancient practice. 

The same thing happens today. Whether directly or indirectly, governments always get a portion of your sweat and labor. Some take more, some take less.

A lesson we can take from this is that the people of Egypt had the same several years of warning (and plenty) to prepare and set aside their own portions and pantry for free - but they didn't. Don't blame Joseph for the sheep's foolishness; it's disingenuous, and not correct. They paid for their own mistakes.

_"A prudent man foreseeth the evil, and hideth himself: but the simple pass on, and are punished."_ - Proverbs 22:3


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I'm going to leave God out of my post, and just try simple reasoning.

There aren't nearly enough prepared people to share with those who didn't give any thought to the future. What would be the result of every prepper giving away their storage? Starvation of not only the unprepared, but the prepared with them.

That isn't even touching on the rampant violence and theft we can expect in a SHTF situation. Letting people know you have an abundance by giving it away will get you and yours killed post haste. Just how much good can you do when your meth addict neighbor and his buddies hear about your benevolence?

Giving anonymously to a third party, a church for instance, with the stipulation not to divulge where it came from would be the only way I'd share, outside of a mutually beneficial group.


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

We have a small group near us that try and help each other--we would definitely be a group is something tragic happened--I no longer worry about SHTF as I can do nothing about that in the big picture. If more than a few crazy people were to come here, we have an escape plan--we cannot reasonably hold here for an extended period due to logistics of the property--I have also had many dreams and scenarios about that also. Could I shoot a hungry child that the parents send to the door--even if the child was armed and ready to kill me? NO. Everyone has a line--that is mine.
It does cause me concern however about the rising food price issue---and people will just not listen to any sort of reason-even family that know better--even though it is right before their eyes. My Church has no interest unless I pick the produce and deliver it clean and washed to either the church office or people who want it...I just dont have the time to do that--i am on a full run all the time now.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

countrytime said:


> My Church has no interest unless I pick the produce and deliver it clean and washed to either the church office or people who want it...I just dont have the time to do that--i am on a full run all the time now.


That's a pretty damning indictment of your church. Most churches. You wouldn't believe the things I've heard this past week.

The most damning indictment of a church is when it starts a community garden to feed the hungry. That is a commitment that many church congregations enter in far too lightly.

It starts out good, and with the best of intentions, but before too long it is overgrown with weeds, you never see any workers out when you drive by, and the plants which would have fed the hungry have withered and died from lack of water.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

I agree with where we are heading. God sends warning after warning of it in the bible. I know many christians who believe they will be raptured and many who believe God is gonna drop manna from the sky. Both false beliefs. God tells us stock our storehouse and be prepared. He also says the slothful manwill find no reward. so we are to use wisdom and the sweat of our brow to prepare for whats coming. God will take care of us. Menaing he will guide our wisdom and protect us but may not drop manna from the sky. If he does, great! If not then thats fine to. God does tell us not to turn away believers from our door during the tribulation. It says take them in and feed them. Well unless God gives us manna how will we do that? And if they are believers at our door, why does he not give them manna? The bible says we cant buy sell or trade without the mark. Meaning we have to make our own way through his wisdom and guidence. And those days are here now. We are one natural disaster or epic event from our way of life being upended. So I look at it like this. If I prepare and God drops manna I loose nothing. If I dont prepare and God dont drop manna, im in trouble. lol


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

From 1 Timothy.....

"But if any provide not for his own, and specially for those of his own house, he hath denied the faith, and is worse than an infidel."

From Proverbs 6....

Go to the ant, thou sluggard; consider her ways, and be wise: 7 Which having no guide, overseer, or ruler,
8 Provideth her meat in the summer, and gathereth her food in the harvest.


From Proverbs 22......


3 A prudent _man_ foreseeth the evil, and hideth himself: but the simple pass on, and are punished.


From 2 Thessalonians.....


"For even when we were with you, this we commanded you, that if any would not work, neither should he eat."


From Genesis.....


"In the sweat of thy face shalt thou eat bread, till thou return unto the ground; for out of it wast thou taken: for dust thou _art_, and unto dust shalt thou return."






Just a few thoughts, off the top.


OP, the provision and practice you describe is what all of mankind should be doing, regardless of social, political or economic status or condition. It is the only sustainable lifestyle, and it comes highly recommended.
Over the centuries it has been failure to prepare and provide for one's own that has cast the most into slavery to those who do.


See Genesis 41-42, etc.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Folks are talking about the escalation of the prices of food. Look at the price of seeds, trees and plants. I think it is wise to start/continue to buy seed that are OP so there is a reliable source of seed for future years (in your own hands). And I admit, reliable, must be taken with a grain of salt, because no one knows what weather and insect damage may be year to year. 

One of the reasons the countries in the Mid East are in chaos is because of lack of affordable, basic food for the masses. It is human nature to get aggressive and open to be led by the nose when hungry and hopeless... And it could happen here in our country too. No nation is immune.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

light rain said:


> It is human nature to get aggressive and open to be led by the nose when hungry and hopeless... And it could happen here in our country too. No nation is immune.


Could happen? 

*Will* happen.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Is happening.


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you for all of the responses...
Ernie--yes, I am pretty disgusted with my church leaders, others are too and attendance has dropped dramatically. Had another church *member *call yesterday and wanted to know if anything was ready in the garden yet, as they decided "not to plant one this year because they could just pick what they wanted from mine" :hair. They have not been here or even talked to me since they picked last summer. I told them nothing was ready yet except lettuce, which it isnt--they didn't want that.
And yes--I could probably believe what you have heard this week--I really do not know WHAT is wrong with people nowadays.
I have decided in this course of action---I will use what I need first, and give to the ones who are willing to pick it and/or help--or those in dire need---then others can have their choice of whatever is left..I dont know if this is "right" or not--last year I was able to help 27 individuals and 7 families on a regular basis...they were a pretty good group of people, and not all were church affiliated--some helped some didnt but it worked out O.K.---a few of the families from last year already said they would like any extras, and a few are new ones that have never gardened and want to learn how by helping and picking later in the season (due to my schedule). I will deliver and provide to the elderly through the church. I will not REQUIRE anyone to help...would be grateful if they did, but will not pick, wash, and deliver to those who can do it themselves.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

That's very generous of you, Countrytime. You don't owe anyone an explanation, it's your garden. If anyone else calls to place an order for freebies, you could tell them that all of your garden produce is already committed and refer them to the local farmer's market. They might think they could come over anytime and take what they wanted even if you weren't there. 

You could also do something like Bountiful Baskets. Tell them for $20 a week you'll fill a box for them with whatever's available that week. When you start spouting prices, they won't call back. Who knows, you might even get some takers.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Countrytime , You get all types in this world. I offered some potatoes to DS last year I had just dug. She said no way they were too dirty !......


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Please take this in the manner I am posting it. I rarely come to this forum although I do find it interesting.

I have lived almost 72 years and seen and been told many things. I know prices are going up on everything, just as they always have. I know that there is war and famine in the world, just as there always have. People will steal and kill, as always.

Personally, I don't pay any attention to it all, just as I always have. Nothing has changed really in the last 72 years. If there is nothing I can do to change it all, I don't pay any attention to it.

Anyway, I might fall over dead so I'll enjoy my blissful time on earth.

Enjoy life, folks, it's too precious to waste!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Kinda off topic, but related to previous few posts.
An older gentleman I have known for years, not personally, but have met and spoke to many times, sets up at our two small local farmers markets.
This man is also a preacher.
I plan on setting up at the markets this year, so I went this past week to get a feel for how they operate, and meet, and talk to some vendors.
I noticed that man wasn't there, and commented about it to a couple of vendors, man was I shocked by what I heard.
He had been there, but had already sold out, so he left, but I was warned by several vendors to not set up mear him.
Aparently, he will set up his tables, then walk around and compare prices of other vendors, then go back and adjust his prices to undercut everyone else. Then, if he sees customers at a neighboring booth, he will go grab the customer and tell them to come look at his produce as it is netters and cheaper. If it were one person saying that, I might not believe it, but to have several tell me the same thing.....rather disturbing.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Kinda off topic, but related to previous few posts.
> An older gentleman I have known for years, not personally, but have met and spoke to many times, sets up at our two small local farmers markets.
> This man is also a preacher.
> I plan on setting up at the markets this year, so I went this past week to get a feel for how they operate, and meet, and talk to some vendors.
> ...


Many people separate their Christianity from their business practices. They compartmentalize their brains in a way that ought to be consider schizophrenic.


----------



## Cookie2 (Feb 21, 2014)

I believe that inflation is about to go out of control. Of course, I've predicted that for over a year now and it hasn't happened. Just the opposite ... last quarter national growth FELL almost a whole 3%. In other words, the economy continues to stagnant.

In our local economy, hubby took this job in MS because after he was laid off in 2010 he did an international search for a new job. He got three job offers all within a few days of each other. The one in Antarctica we rejected out of hand. While I would have loved to have moved to New Zealand, the prospect of having hubby snowed in for 6-months at a time was contrary to our life goals and values. The other job offer was to a part of WA state that had exceptionally high housing prices (if you could find anything at all) and the other offer was to MS. We chose MS because we were up for an adventure and it seemed like the best place to ride out a Zombie Apocalypse if that was going to happen (I'm joking). We liked the idea of being able to buy a bigger plot of land in a more rural area for cheaper money.

We have been here three years now and have come to the conclusion that MS isn't a good fit for us. We simply haven't found our niche here and the prospect that we will soon is exceptionally low. Because of that we're looking to relocate again. In searching for a new job for hubby, pickings have been very, very low across the country. Of course, our opportunities are limited because there are simply some areas we reject out of hand (California, New York, etc), still it has been slim out there.

Just this weekend, I've noticed a small up-tick in the number of job opening that would fit hubby. That is a good sign. At the same time, I've been struggling to land another job here in this area and I've likewise been stumped due to lack of openings but that might be changing. I've certainly applied more places this week than I have in the months previously.

And there are minor signs of prosperity - a few building projects going on around town, a few new shops / restaurants opening, etc. It isn't a surge by any means, but it is better than seeing everything close down.

In short, I think it is wise to ALWAYS be prepared. We had an exceptionally rare tornado go through town a couple of months ago. Being able to respond to those kinds of emergencies are a nice neighborly thing to do. Is there an urgency to prepping given the current economy? Yes, I think so. It has been a long time since I've been this worried about the politics in this nation. Well, to be specific. The last time I was this worried was the 1980's and those were some very bad economic years.


----------



## frugalbunny (Jul 8, 2006)

Ardie/WI said:


> Please take this in the manner I am posting it. I rarely come to this forum although I do find it interesting.
> 
> I have lived almost 72 years and seen and been told many things. I know prices are going up on everything, just as they always have. I know that there is war and famine in the world, just as there always have. People will steal and kill, as always.
> 
> ...


You are very wise, and I want you to know I truly enjoy reading your posts. P.S. I am a fellow scooter rider.


----------



## Lazydaisy67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Around where I live most people are struggling to make ends meet and put enough food on the table, pay the bills and not lose our houses. I hear young moms all the time saying that it is getting harder and harder to feed their kids. I try to let them know that if they ever want to learn to garden and can they should call me. I haven't had one phone call to date. I guess I have a hard time with that attitude. Even if you work a full-time job you could garden in the evenings just a little bit and can a batch of something on the weekend. 

I don't have a clue if the older farmers around here even feel the financial crunch. Sure doesn't look like it based on all the new vehicles they drive and all the vacations they take and the cabins on lakes they have, etc. 

I too feel as if God prompted me to store some things. I couldn't explain it when it happened, but I told my DH that I felt VERY strongly as if it was critical for us to do and he said "go for it!" I'm not where I should be but I'm a lot further than I was when I started. I'm grateful for every item I can put on my shelves and I will just keep on doing what I'm doing. If, or when people come to my door, I'm not entirely sure I will share. Depends on the people, frankly.


----------



## dolfan (Aug 3, 2013)

Lazydaisy67 said:


> Around where I live most people are struggling to make ends meet and put enough food on the table, pay the bills and not lose our houses. I hear young moms all the time saying that it is getting harder and harder to feed their kids. I try to let them know that if they ever want to learn to garden and can they should call me. I haven't had one phone call to date. I guess I have a hard time with that attitude. Even if you work a full-time job you could garden in the evenings just a little bit and can a batch of something on the weekend.
> 
> I don't have a clue if the older farmers around here even feel the financial crunch. Sure doesn't look like it based on all the new vehicles they drive and all the vacations they take and the cabins on lakes they have, etc.
> 
> I too feel as if God prompted me to store some things. I couldn't explain it when it happened, but I told my DH that I felt VERY strongly as if it was critical for us to do and he said "go for it!" I'm not where I should be but I'm a lot further than I was when I started. I'm grateful for every item I can put on my shelves and I will just keep on doing what I'm doing. If, or when people come to my door, I'm not entirely sure I will share. Depends on the people, frankly.


I wish i could find someone who would show me how to do somethings. I would have a problem with gardening bc i have a very rocky land. I pass a house everyday and the man has chickens and thought about stopping and ask him if i could help him with them so i could learn. Then later on i could get some. But he may think i am some kind of a weirdo or trying to rob him later on


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

If you give a general location someone may be near you. I plant my veggies in my "rock garden". We've been working to pick out the large rocks for a few years now but more 'grow' in their place. Most plants do fine. We get some really odd carrot shapes...


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Regardless of good socio-economic times or bad I simply proceed through my current day planning for the best tomorrow I can hope to enjoy while also preparing for the worse. For me every day is just life as usual.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

dolfan said:


> I wish i could find someone who would show me how to do somethings. I would have a problem with gardening bc i have a very rocky land. I pass a house everyday and the man has chickens and thought about stopping and ask him if i could help him with them so i could learn. Then later on i could get some. But he may think i am some kind of a weirdo or trying to rob him later on


You should stop and talk to him. Most people I know who do stuff like raising chickens are willing to go on for HOURS about the topic. If you showed up at my farm wanting to know about this or that then you'd pretty much have to fake a heart attack to get away from my endless talking. 

Deep raised beds would be one way to manage very rocky land.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

This topic is one I often ponder on. Based on many scriptures, including Psalm's description of the capable wife, I personally do not think rewarding laziness with the fruits of my labor is doing either party any good. Foolishness should not be rewarded. If I know a person is capable and CHOOSES not to help themselves, I do not feel obligated to do what he or she won't. Different situation when a person is visibly trying. You fan call that judgemental but in the end it is kind of what we all do. Appreciation is reciprocal, being used, which I have let happen, is a lesson that I have learned and try to avoid. It still happens, my nature is to help, but maybe that is the difference, helping vs being used. I love to help, I hate being used.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

dolfan said:


> I wish i could find someone who would show me how to do somethings. I would have a problem with gardening bc i have a very rocky land. I pass a house everyday and the man has chickens and thought about stopping and ask him if i could help him with them so i could learn. Then later on i could get some. But he may think i am some kind of a weirdo or trying to rob him later on


I agree with Ernie, most of us like to share info. I would approach with a thought out plan, you could present your case and the owner might share some info, then or at a more convenient time, or he might ask you to leave. Be prepared for either response. Read what you can here, tons of info, the search option is very helpful. Rocky soil is something many of us deal with. You could start a thread in the general question section and get info. 
Personally, I wish I could take someone under my wing, I like to share when someone wants to learn.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

countrytime The nagging feeling has been w/me for several days. However, I think life is to be enjoyed. Sometimes that's knowing preps are there waiting to be used.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

I kinda liked the statement a hand up, not a hand out. it is a fine line and one that we are also pondering on..:cowboy:
There was a story that we talked about in church the other day called the gullible gulls and how we needed to make sure that we are not becoming one or stop being one.

Here is a summery..

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Years ago the Readerâs Digest carried a story about a shrimp boat fleet in St. Augustine. Each day, when the shrimping was done, as they headed back to harbor the men would clean the catch on the stern of their boats. Huge flocks of seagulls would swarm behind the boat, dipping and diving as they scrambled for an easy meal. This practice went on for many years and the seagulls loved it. The food was plentiful and easy to catch. One day the seagulls stopped getting fed. The St. Augustine shrimp boats had moved away, and, as a result, hundreds of seagulls were left starving. For generations the seagulls had been fed the scraps tossed from the shrimp boats and had lost their aptitude for fishing. Parent seagulls had failed to teach their young ones how to fish, and the young ones grew up and did the same. In short, the shrimp boats had become the seagullsâ âentitlementâ system and the gulls, over time, lost their ability to provide for themselves. (Fable of the Gullible Gull, Readerâs Digest, Oct. 1950, p. 32[/FONT]


You can find the summery of the story several places, but I thought this was the most neutral link http://www.dennisrichardson.org/lu093009.htm.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

> Is anyone else getting that "feeling" or have I finally lost it


Are those two things mutually exclusive, could the answer be both? :hysterical:

Anyway, I see grocery prices going way up. I used to be able to buy a 3lb pack of thick sliced bacon for $7.99 Saturday we found the same package on sale for $15.99 
Bad thing is my garden is having a bad year this year so far.

My DW and I watch prices closely and yes things are going up. My brother OTOH buys name brand products and is broke by the time his next SS check comes in and may be eating PB&J the last couple days, but he never watches grocery prices (we take him shopping as he no longer drives) I pointed out that he could get the store brand of most products a lot cheaper and his reply; "I don't like them" without ever trying them or understanding that in many cases its the same brand with a different label.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

dolfan said:


> I wish i could find someone who would show me how to do somethings. I would have a problem with gardening bc i have a very rocky land. I pass a house everyday and the man has chickens and thought about stopping and ask him if i could help him with them so i could learn. Then later on i could get some. But he may think i am some kind of a weirdo or trying to rob him later on


I'd love to pass on some of my hard-won knowledge, but people around here either already know how to grow a garden, can food, hunt, and tend animals, or they have no interest in it at all. I have several friends who could stretch their food budget by growing some veggies, but they won't even try. One year I bought pots, soil and tomato plants for one friend, planted them and took them over to her. She loved having fresh tomatoes right outside her door, but didn't bother to plant them again the next year. That same friend loves my jerky and fruit leathers, but just wants to come get some, not learn how to make it herself. Another friend is quick to ask for eggs, which I freely share if we have too many, and she does give back my cartons, but she's never available if I need someone to water and feed the livestock (which is nothing more than verifying that the food and water dispensers are working) when I have to go somewhere overnight. After those stunts I was done, done, done.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

countrytime said:


> I have been telling friends and family of the increases in food prices since last fall....they looked at me like I was a 2 headed camel....now they are seeing what I was trying to tell them...
> The store shelves even at Walmart are not fully stocked-a friend complained to me the other day about going to another big chain store and they did not have much inventory of produce..
> 3 years ago I was "told" (god I believe) that I needed to stock up on, grow, and put away as much garden produce as I could...every year I do my best and we use it all--especially now that food prices are through the roof...
> This year however--I truly feel that it is VITAL--put on the top of the list after family. I think:
> ...


I don't think you've gone nuts. I don't think you've gone off the deep end. I think you're realistically reacting to the situations you find yourself in. 

The food supply really is changing. The grocery store shelves are pretty full but mostly with stuff that many of us don't really feel all that good about eating. Some of the fruit and vegetable offerings are not so great and the quality of most of the meats don't really appeal to me. 

If you want good nutrition and quality food, one of the better solutions for getting that is to grow it yourself. There are reasons why that's a good thing for you and your family. There's a connection between your efforts and your food supply, and that's something a lot of people have lost these days.

You mention that you use all that you preserve so I don't see that as any kind of "hoarding". I can't see how putting away a little more than what you use with the intention of having when there are crop failures is anything anywhere near a bad thing. Seems kinda like common sense to me.

I don't look at your wanting to take responsibility for a big part of your food supply as a distrust in God. On the contrary, I think God is pleased when we work the soil, plant the seed, nurture what grows until harvest and then enjoy the fruits of our labors. 

Right now, I am having issues of where to go from here. I have a small garden area (less than half an acre) and feel severely limited in what I can grow. Oh, I'm growing a good bit of food and we're eating out of it. But what has been 3 families is turning into an even bigger group of families that are wanting to get involved and I need LAND. The property we're on is just about maxed out in what can be tilled. I guess that's a good problem to have. 

Yes, we're wanting to preserve so that we will have good food to eat when the snow is flying and the gardens are over. Hoarding, no. "Prepping"? I dunno, never did quite know what that word meant exactly. Just doing the best we can with the cycle of life we find ourselves immersed in. 

Honestly, I think we are wise to look at ways to disconnect from an economy that can swallow us up so easily and if not disconnect, at least find ways to be less vulnerable to stupid people doing stupid things. Ensuring at least some measure of sustainability in our personal food supplies would seem like a good thing to do.

One other thing to consider is that perhaps God has put a "fire in your belly" to do what He intends you to do, which in this case, might very well be to grow good food!

Just what came to mind.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

dolfan said:


> I wish i could find someone who would show me how to do somethings. I would have a problem with gardening bc i have a very rocky land. I pass a house everyday and the man has chickens and thought about stopping and ask him if i could help him with them so i could learn. Then later on i could get some. But he may think i am some kind of a weirdo or trying to rob him later on


You're at the right site, if you want to start.

Get a book, like Stories Raising Chickens, and after reading it go to the Chicken forum to ask the questions the book didn't answer. Do the same with any other animal you might have an interest in. I promise you'll make mistakes, but everybody here made them too. I could write a book about our mistakes, but wouldn't know if it should be listed under comedy or tragedy. 

Don't find yourself regretting you never started.

ps I you're in our area, pm me. We'd love the help.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Mom of four, I think when folks do too much for folks that have the ability to do for themselves it creates people who will not exert effort to do for themselves. It is one of the less attractive aspects of human nature. 

Churches and social welfare agencies do this without any guilt. People should be helped short term and then taught how to do for themselves. Elderly and disabled and children should be given more attention and help but even those groups would benefit from some expectation of reciprocation even if it is very minimal. This may be an unpopular philosophy I am espousing but I sincerely stand behind it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

dolfan said:


> I wish i could find someone who would show me how to do somethings. I would have a problem with gardening bc i have a very rocky land.


2 words for you: Raised Beds


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I agree whole heartedly with Bellyman.
Growing and preserving you own food, the the best of your abilities is not a lack of faith in God, quite the contrary.
God has given us the means and ability to provide for ourselves and our families. What could be more noble of a task as to provide sustinance for your family, working the earth God created?
I find that to be a much higher calling than working 60 hours a week to make someone else wealthy and putting your faith in the fat cat that you will have a paycheck next week to go buy food that might be lacking in nutrition and full of preservatives.
Plus, as much as my kids would rather be watching tv, talking to friends, etc, we work a lot in our gardens together, as a family.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Apparently some of you have misunderstood something. 

Growing your own food is a form of faith. You plant the seed, you do the work, you pray that God will reward you. I pity the gardener who thinks that he or she can bring forth food without God's help.

Preserving food is in and of itself a neutral act. I'm preserving food right now. I picked it when it was ready to pick and I brought it in a basket to set it inside the house where it was safe from bugs or chickens or whatever might try to consume it before we do. It will probably be eaten in a day or two, though just mentioning it I'm already contemplating how good it would be with some spaghetti sauce and cottage cheese.  So perhaps it won't last after all.

What I speak of is the relentless drive to store "more". That push to put back a month of food, a year of food, or three years of food against some future calamity. So many people are ate up with it. People are so fearful of it that there's a whole industry that resolves around boosting that fear and supplying the "remedy", which is never quite enough. You always need one bucket more of rice on hand for the "apocalypse".

And then come the endless justifications for why you aren't out feeding someone else. Maybe they're a different skin color than you, or maybe they made bad life choices, or maybe they're lazy, or whatever. Endless justifications for why you won't help them now or won't help them in the future.

The atheist and non-Christian viewpoint of this I can totally understand. If I thought there was no God and my family's survival depended only upon my storing of food, I'd be sitting on a mountain of it and trying to acquire more.

But the Christian viewpoint? Christ told you to feed the hungry. Do you think your partial obedience is pleasing to Him? Partial obedience is _no obedience at all_. 

I'll give you a clue ... MANY people are poor and hungry today because of their own bad choices. Almost all of them are in a bed they made themselves. So what? Waiting to help someone who you think really deserves it is just a crutch that people use to avoid doing Christ's will.

I took a big bag of zucchini to a wealthy neighbor the other day (whom I don't really care for but I'm trying to learn to forgive.) He said no thanks, he can buy zucchini if he wants it.

I told him that he can't buy THIS zucchini. It comes from MY garden and I do not under any circumstances sell food. Never. Not for any price. Bill Gates himself could not come here and buy any of my zucchini, but it is something I will freely give.

At the end of the day, this is a heart issue and can't be accurately judged by an outsider ... but I see evidence of a lot of hard and disobedient hearts.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Ernie said:


> ... but I see evidence of a lot of hard and disobedient hearts.


Don't be so rough on yourself, Ernie. If you keep working at it, I'm sure you'll become a better Christian.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Calico Katie said:


> Don't be so rough on yourself, Ernie. If you keep working at it, I'm sure you'll become a better Christian.


In time perhaps. In time.


----------



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

I believe God will provide, but he gave me the wherewithal to help myself as long as I can. I put 3 bags of apples by my drive marked Free and no takers. Even for a horse. My neighbor said they don't know how to make applesauce. My friend goes to the Church food bank but... bought a firepit from Wal Mart for a picnic at her house. I realize there are all kinds of people out there and they have their own ideas. Guess we have to do what our heart tells us to do when they come to the door hungry. Hopefully our Country will never get to that. Jklady.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Junkman said:


> Guess we have to do what our heart tells us to do when they come to the door hungry. Hopefully our Country will never get to that. Jklady.


It's that way now. There are already a lot of hungry people out there.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Junkman said:


> My friend goes to the Church food bank but... bought a firepit from Wal Mart for a picnic at her house.


Unfortunately I know someone you just described. She goes to several church food pantries, a food ministry, and uses at least 3 food truck drop sites that donate surplus food to needy people.

She lives in a nice home, drives a nice car, has 3 dogs and 3 cats, and a recreational vehicle, that they take on their vacations.

Makes me think twice about donating to food pantries, I suspect that there are many more that are doing the same thing.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

TerriLynn said:


> Makes me think twice about donating to food pantries, I suspect that there are many more that are doing the same thing.


You're not judged on whether or not your compassion was used and squandered. You are judged on whether or not you showed compassion.

The terribleness of a person who isn't in need abusing the system and effective stealing limited resources from those who are in need, is only compounded when it causes good people to harden their hearts and turn away from giving.

Let it go. Trust in the Lord that what you intended to do will actually be useful. Pray on the matter so that you may find comfort. If you cannot trust the food pantries, trust your own eyes and hit the streets to find someone who you can see is in actual need. I imagine you won't have to go that far.


----------



## PATRICE IN IL (Mar 25, 2003)

When I ran our church food pantry we had many "clients" that frequented all of the pantries in the area. They would talk about the different pantries while waiting in line to check in. You could tell which ones really needed the help and were greatful for whatever they received and which were just using the system. 

We had a weight limit on how much food they could have each visit so that we could feed more people with our limited resources. Once I stopped running the pantry due to my health issues, the couple that took it over spent the money on "prettying up the place" and got rid of the weight limit. Now there is hardly any food in the pantry for people because they allowed people to take hundreds of pounds each visit per person. The place looks pretty but is empty of the things that it was intended to house, food for those that truly needed it. The pantry was originally set up as "An Emergency Assistance Center" by the food bank whom we purchased our food from. It was meant to help those in crucial need, those with nothing to tide them over until they could get into a regular pantry. Now there is hardly anything to feed anyone regardless of their need/desire to misuse the system. It's just sad.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Some of us seem to be sitting on a pretty high horse. We all should have differing viewpoints but if your view is different from mine then I am going to pull the bad Christian and hard hearted card. I normally let this go but it is so blatent lately it is just a burr in the saddle. 
2 Th. 3:10 -12 is advice I also choose not to ignore. There is more but let it suffice to say that on a forum I may not espouse all I do, somehow that seems wrong, boastful perhaps. If a person feels driven to provide for bad times am I one to say it is wrong? If it is not the be all and end all for that person, not up to me to judge. I can give an opinion, my thoughts and experiences, or maybe not. Is my conscience the same as even my dh? NO! It is a source of constant pondering. Unless it is a clear cut case of wrong, theft, lying, etc., I am learning to tread more lightly. I certainly won' t change any viewpoints otherwise. I think putting food by is prudent, proven by generations of families. If a person has a gut feeling something is wrong and it spurs him to action to help correct it, good. Who knows where that path may lead..... maybe to here to learn and maybe help others wanting to learn?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

tab said:


> Some of us seem to be sitting on a pretty high horse. We all should have differing viewpoints but if your view is different from mine then I am going to pull the bad Christian and hard hearted card. I normally let this go but it is so blatent lately it is just a burr in the saddle.
> 2 Th. 3:10 -12 is advice I also choose not to ignore. There is more but let it suffice to say that on a forum I may not espouse all I do, somehow that seems wrong, boastful perhaps. If a person feels driven to provide for bad times am I one to say it is wrong? If it is not the be all and end all for that person, not up to me to judge. I can give an opinion, my thoughts and experiences, or maybe not. Is my conscience the same as even my dh? NO! It is a source of constant pondering. Unless it is a clear cut case of wrong, theft, lying, etc., I am learning to tread more lightly. I certainly won' t change any viewpoints otherwise. I think putting food by is prudent, proven by generations of families. If a person has a gut feeling something is wrong and it spurs him to action to help correct it, good. Who knows where that path may lead..... maybe to here to learn and maybe help others wanting to learn?



Well, as a follower of Christ we were given an example to follow. I can totally understand someone failing to live up to that example (it's difficult, and I've yet to meet anyone who can), but what I intensely dislike is weak Christians who don't even want to try.

You know why you are all feeling like something is about to happen? Everyone is feeling it. On every preparedness forum or blog you see people talking about it.

I believe it's because at some visceral level, Americans realize that they have failed the test. Our belief in our "superiority" (pride), our military aggression (hate), our despoiling of the world (greed), and our perversions (lust) have led to the final test.

I'll just cut and paste here from my blog so as to not have to type or reword this sentiment:

In the life of a Christian, there is often one moment in which they specifically remember Christâs insistent but quiet request to come and be accepted as their savior. For those of us who accepted that call, what a precious memory.


But what happens to the one who turns away Christ at that moment? We are told that God will harden the hearts of those who reject His Son. That they will eventually be given over to sin and destroyed.
As it is for a person, can it also be for a nation? 


Were we given our moment? 


Mark 9 36:37
36 Then Jesus took a small child and had him stand among them. Taking the child in his arms, he said, 37 âWhoever accepts a child like this in my name accepts me. And whoever accepts me accepts the One who sent me.â


The reverse of this would also be true. Whomever rejects the child, rejects Christ, and therefore rejects God.


Well, if youâve been following the news â¦ a whole lot of children landed on our shores. There are manipulations and shadows and conspiracies and plots and schemes behind all of this, to be sure, but at the end of the day what do we have?


We have hungry, scared children who are far from home and neither being cared for properly or loved by the inhuman government who holds them. We can expect government to act with cruelty, but the Christian response, from those who ought to know better, is that we should send these children home. Kick them out. Get rid of them. 



As the clock of history rolls on and the Lordâs plan unfolds, these will be the days in which it will be realized that America sealed its fate. The moment at which America rejected God, by rejecting a child. 



--- (end cut and paste)

So yeah, what you're feeling is the final slamming of the door. America has rejected God. Individuals may survive, but as a nation we will not.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Last I knew, neither Christ or his Father saluted a flag. 

I do not think feeling the need to prep needs to be framed in a sense of weak Christian. That may be getting back to more of how humans were made. I still have a sense of wonder at God's creation but can "forget" it when I am inside. 

I think too, I will remove myself from this conversation otherwise one of my weaknesses is going to come out, arguing when I feel strongly about something. I also am old enough to realize my understanding of Scripture is no where near complete, the Author is a lot smarter than myself.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Ernie said:


> You're not judged on whether or not your compassion was used and squandered. You are judged on whether or not you showed compassion.
> 
> The terribleness of a person who isn't in need abusing the system and effective stealing limited resources from those who are in need, is only compounded when it causes good people to harden their hearts and turn away from giving.
> 
> Let it go. Trust in the Lord that what you intended to do will actually be useful. Pray on the matter so that you may find comfort. If you cannot trust the food pantries, trust your own eyes and hit the streets to find someone who you can see is in actual need. I imagine you won't have to go that far.


 As I understand my salvation is based on whether I have accepted Jesus Christ as my personal Savior, that I believe He came to this Earth to live as a man who was guilty of no sin, was killed for my transgressions, and rose again , from the dead, 3 days later. When I stand before the Judgement Seat of Christ, God will look at me and see the Blood of Christ which covers every single sin I ever committed. I forgive others and I receive Christ',s forgiveness to me.

My salvation is not conditional on whether or not I gave food to a food bank. Please do not make assumptions about me and what charities I participate in, I was simply commenting on an observation I made and my feelings about it.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Your salvation will not be judged by your works, but your rewards, or crowns, will be multitudes or little depending on your works and where your hear is when doing said works.

Oh, and 2 days later, crucified on Friday, rose on Sunday.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

When I have too much produce, I give it to a food pantry. Not all of them accept produce but 2 of them near me do. 

This eliminates many of the problems that some of the people here have had, and yet the produce is not wasted. This year I suspect that I will have too many cucumbers as my vines are going like gang busters, and I no longer make pickles. I can give some to neighbors, but I suspect I will have more than that.

We shall see.

As for "that feeling" that a person should prep: one year I had that "feeling" that I should buy flour, and so I did. That was the year that a lot of overseas wheat farms had lost crops due to a pest, and I figured that because I had that feeling that US farms might be affected- as many experts predicted- and that a greatly reduced harvest would send prices high.

Nope.

Oh, we needed the flour alright: we needed it badly! But not because of any nation-wide problem, because of a family problem. My MIL had her identity stolen and she lived in another state: I spent the next 9-odd months shuttling between 2 households, helping her with the letters that was coming in, taking her food shopping, and so forth and so on. I would try to catch my own family up when I was in town. 

Many a time I would get in, spend the day putting out fires with homework due and clothes for people to wear and so forth, only to realize that we were again out of bread and cereal. And we do not live near a store. But we did have flour, and so instead of going grocery shopping at 11 at night I would just run the breadmaker. Hot bread and jelly or peanut butter makes a tasty breakfast for the family, and then I could hit the stores another day. 

And this happened time and time again. 

Does a person have the feeling they NEED to prep? Then do so! But personal problems are a lot more common than private ones, and just because a person is advised to stock up does not mean a national problem is coming: sometimes it is a personal problem. Like me coming in from a trip and being able to be asleep at midnight instead of shopping at midnight. I very much appreciated that flour!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I was just reading an article about dehydrated cucumber chips. You slice them thin and sprinkle your preference of seasonings on them and put them in the dehydrator. It actually sounds kind of good.


----------



## Honey Berry (Oct 22, 2005)

Calico Katie said:


> I was just reading an article about dehydrated cucumber chips. You slice them thin and sprinkle your preference of seasonings on them and put them in the dehydrator. It actually sounds kind of good.


We make these and eat them with dip, like eating potato chips only better for you.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I got "that feeling" when obama became elected. I come from depression era parents so I've been raised to be independent. 

I think the feeling comes from having common sense and a few functioning neurons. Anybody that believes the media is a fool. There are certain actions and policies that are not only unsustainable, but have failed whenever implemented. 

I'm over 50, I can remember what the country used to be like. There is no pendulum, we have been going in one direction for awhile and it hasn't been good. 

When you have a president that has everyone's best interest in mind but the country he is in charge of, you know we are in for bad times. 


On the other hand, I've heard chocolate rations are going up.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Calico Katie said:


> Don't be so rough on yourself, Ernie. If you keep working at it, I'm sure you'll become a better Christian.


Your reply cracked me up!!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

countrytime said:


> depression--I just dont know if I could EVER eat lard sandwiches!


On some hearty rye bread, open faced with salt and pepper sprinkled on it was a treat. 

Mother also made a sandwhich spread with cream of wheat, marjoram, fried onions, sort of like fake liverwurst. Better than gnawing on rocks.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Actually, I think it would be pretty good if you toasted your bread in a skillet with lard. If I have a bowl of cream of wheat, I always eat toast with it. Nothing better than starch with starch. :happy: Because of how I grew up with depression era Okie parents, as long as I have bread of some type I can do without anything else if I have to. Sometimes for supper we'd crumble cornbread into a glass and pour milk over it, then eat it with a spoon. I have no idea why we put it in a glass instead of a bowl. Easier to drink the leftover milk, maybe? It was better than any cold cereal you can buy at the store!

I have that feeling, too, that I need to stock up while there's something to stock. Going back to the old ways of eating will help make things go a lot further. We had salt pork a lot with beans or sometimes just fried with biscuits and gravy. I haven't bought salt pork in a long old time, though. It's gotten so expensive like everything else.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Actually it was 3 days and 3 nights....

Matt. 12:40 For as Jonas was three days and three nights in the whale's belly; so shall the Son of man be three days and three nights in the heart of the earth.

There are two sabbaths spoken of in the time period of his death. One was the 1st day of unleavened bread and the other was the weekly sabbath so sometimes people are confused by that. 

One of the reasons the Jewish people DO NOT believe that our Jesus IS REALLY Messiah is because if you go by Christian tradition instead of history then he was not in the grave the right amount of time.  If he wasn't in there 3 days and 3 nights then he isn't Messiah and that prophecy wasn't fulfilled..... it's a pretty big deal


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Your salvation will not be judged by your works, but your rewards, or crowns, will be multitudes or little depending on your works and where your hear is when doing said works.
> 
> Oh, and 2 days later, crucified on Friday, rose on Sunday.


Not trying to pick on you Dee! Just wanted to reply to this too. I DO think that our works matter.

Rev. 20:
12 And I saw the dead, small and great, stand before God; and the books were opened: and another book was opened, which is the book of life: and the dead were judged out of those things which were written in the books, according to their works.

13 And the sea gave up the dead which were in it; and death and hell delivered up the dead which were in them: and they were judged every man according to their works.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes, the DEAD were judged by their works. Just as the saved our rewarded by their works in Heaven, the unsaved are punished according to their works in hell.
The DEAD were judged by their works, the saved have everlasting life, thusfor are not dead.


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

Ernie said:


> Apparently some of you have misunderstood something.
> 
> Growing your own food is a form of faith. You plant the seed, you do the work, you pray that God will reward you. I pity the gardener who thinks that he or she can bring forth food without God's help.
> 
> ...


Wow! I'd take it! My zucchini isn't doing so well --and give you something in return maybe some great berries or eggs!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Ernie said:


> But the Christian viewpoint? Christ told you to feed the hungry. Do you think your partial obedience is pleasing to Him? Partial obedience is _no obedience at all_.


Well, if that is true, then none of us can please Him, because none of us walks in complete obedience.

How about this? The only way I can please God is to be in Christ, first and foremost. Without that reality, any righteousness is that which I bring myself, and has been proven to be like filthy rags.


Tim


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Ernie said:


> As the clock of history rolls on and the Lordâs plan unfolds, these will be the days in which it will be realized that America sealed its fate. The moment at which America rejected God, by rejecting a child.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think if anything, you could make the argument that the 60 million of our own children murdered legally was the final slamming of the door. 

What we are seeing on the border is government creating a crisis for their own purposes and the people seeing through it. Unfortunately, the kids are caught in the middle.


----------

